# Cemetary Pillars



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

This is my first posting of a completed project. Hope I posted in the right spot.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Man, you thought of everything! Those are gonna look great


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

DT, love your pillars. Way to think of the full hinged door, shelving, wheels for ease in movement.....might need to go back to the drawing board on mine in the next couple of seasons. Once again, great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, great job on your pillars, they are fantastic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you just thought of everything! the gargoyles kick serious arse!


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

really nice pillar...i'm curently working on some pillar too...great inspiration


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work on the pillars, they look awesome and very functional. I am building a candy shack right now and am also doing the hard wired outlet that will power my singing pumpkins and even a heater for those cold Halloweens.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

The depth of thoughtfulness and design you put into that prop is an inspiration! Great video!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice job. I plan on building some in the near future and will have to keep these in mind. You have some very nice details added.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

VERY, VERY, COOL!! Need to build some pillars, hopefully soon. As soon as I saw the gargoyles I knew where you got your inspiration from, LOL. Stoll will be so flattered.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks everyone for the kind words. I swear these things become like kids to you. You send them out in the world and hope no one beats them up. Thanks for not beating them up, lol!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow man those are great! Makes me really want to redo mine to add the inside storage. Looks like a good redesign for next off season. No time for that project now too much to do already. Thanks for the video was really fun to watch


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Beautifuly done. Excellent work.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

My what a perfect pair of pillars you have!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Yours are better than the Taylor's since you built a complete detailed column. They really only made a front facade on theirs. Good job! You wouldn't happen to have some build pics would you? I would really like to see some shots before you added the foam, and how you mounted your door. 

I've got sheets of plywood and 2x4's just waiting on me in the garage. I would really like to build something similar to your pillars.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> Yours are better than the Taylor's since you built a complete detailed column. They really only made a front facade on theirs. Good job! You wouldn't happen to have some build pics would you? I would really like to see some shots before you added the foam, and how you mounted your door.
> 
> I've got sheets of plywood and 2x4's just waiting on me in the garage. I would really like to build something similar to your pillars.


Thank you! Yes, I do have some build pics. Will try and get them posted this week.


----------



## Renali (Oct 27, 2009)

Dude, you rock. I especially love the functionality of the inside storage and the outlets. The weather here in Brampton, Ontario can be pretty windy and unpredictable at times too, last year I couldn't put out even half of what I usually do because they would have blown away...


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Very nice, the gargoyles look great!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Shelves inside & the outlets are genius. How do you get the pillars to stay shut in the wind? A latch?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT! Love the idea of the interior storage. Not only for the haunt but off season storage space is always at a premium. The paint effect really gives the illusion of stone. Great job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! I really love those.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very impressive. I like the addition of the outlets, and the wheels.


----------

